# Chattahoochee hunt day 1



## Christian hughey (Sep 18, 2021)

Chattahochee wma day 1, crowded and quiet. No shots fired and I guarantee someone sitting on every ridge and plot this morning. Talked to a couple guys this morning running ridges looking for somewhere to sit.. How yall making it out there.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 18, 2021)

Good luck to yall out there


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 18, 2021)

All quiet this morning except for the squirrels for me.
 Lunch breaking now.
 Moving over to chestatee for the afternoon.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 18, 2021)

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Timberjack86 (Sep 18, 2021)

Jumped a nice buck on cohutta feeding in some red oaks


----------



## Ridge runner 82 (Sep 18, 2021)

Seen 2 this morning 
One small and a good one. Rushed the shot and killed a tree 
I heard 2 more shots


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 18, 2021)

First trip to the woods this season and resulted in nothing but people. Remember why I don't like hooch. Dang they was trucks everywhere.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 18, 2021)

tree cutter 08 said:


> First trip to the woods this season and resulted in nothing but people. Remember why I don't like hooch. Dang they was trucks everywhere.


People everywhere. We do not need more hunters!


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 18, 2021)

Ridge runner 82 said:


> Seen 2 this morning
> One small and a good one. Rushed the shot and killed a tree
> I heard 2 more shots


Had a single shot up the ridge behind me about 4pm I had my fingers crossed for whoever shot!


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 18, 2021)

tree cutter 08 said:


> First trip to the woods this season and resulted in nothing but people. Remember why I don't like hooch. Dang they was trucks everywhere.


Yes there was! This afternoon was much better. I did finally find a spot to sit this morning I like pretty good. Had it all to myself far as I know all day, it is frustrating but I still enjoy hunting there, Just with a bow before they open the gates. Good luck out there! Stay away from the safety zone?


----------



## Raylander (Sep 18, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> People everywhere. We do not need more hunters!



But R3.. 

The people that chant R3 only do so bc they have $$ in mind. Either selling gear, or licenses.. we do not need more hunters. We need better hunters..


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 18, 2021)

Raylander said:


> But R3..
> 
> The people that chant R3 only do so bc they have $$ in mind. Either selling gear, or licenses.. we do not need more hunters. We need better hunters..


From all that shooting I wasn't hearing sounds like we are a sorry bunch of hunters. Let them hounds come show yall how it's done?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 18, 2021)

There didn't seem to be too many people where I was on Chatt.  I heard one shot, maybe two though.  A friend of mine killed one on Chestatee today.  I had to bail due to a boot malfunction.


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 19, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> There didn't seem to be too many people where I was on Chatt.  I heard one shot, maybe two though.  A friend of mine killed one on Chestatee today.  I had to bail due to a boot malfunction.


Opening morning was a little ridiculous but the afternoon hunt was better in my area. Heard one shot and I know of 2 bears from chestatee now. Havn't seen anything yet off hooch!


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Sep 19, 2021)

Lots of hunters! We got on this guy about 9:30 I think. Stalked till about noon before we got a shot.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 19, 2021)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> Lots of hunters! We got on this guy about 9:30 I think. Stalked till about noon before we got a shot.
> View attachment 1105255


Niice! Looks like a decent sized one.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Sep 19, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Niice! Looks like a decent sized one.


He's a beast! Of course we will never know live weight but he's so big neither of us can carry the hide with skull. We got all the meat out last night and sank the hide in a creek to keep it cool. Going back up for it now!


----------



## FMBear (Sep 19, 2021)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> He's a beast! Of course we will never know live weight but he's so big neither of us can carry the hide with skull. We got all the meat out last night and sank the hide in a creek to keep it cool. Going back up for it now!


Great call! Save that excellent table fare. Be safe in those wet woods packing that hide out.


----------



## ChidJ (Sep 19, 2021)

Sorry if this is off track but for those who have already been up to chattahoochee, are the gates open or closed?


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 19, 2021)

ChidJ said:


> Sorry if this is off track but for those who have already been up to chattahoochee, are the gates open or closed?


Open


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 19, 2021)

This guy just showed on the Facebook feed. What a beast! Congratulations to this guy. Couldn't help but share.


----------



## ChidJ (Sep 19, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> Open



Dang. I was hoping they’d leave them closed. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 19, 2021)

Yesterday was a cluster of people but it has calmed down. Didn't see anyone this am.


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 19, 2021)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> Lots of hunters! We got on this guy about 9:30 I think. Stalked till about noon before we got a shot.
> View attachment 1105255


Heck yeah man congratulations ?


----------



## Professor (Sep 19, 2021)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> Lots of hunters! We got on this guy about 9:30 I think. Stalked till about noon before we got a shot.
> View attachment 1105255


The head looks huge. Do you have some more pics?


----------



## Professor (Sep 19, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> This guy just showed on the Facebook feed. Sure we will find out soon what wma this one come from. What a beast! Congratulations to this guy. Couldn't help but share.View attachment 1105324


WOW. Do we know that bear was taken in Georgia?


----------



## bear claw (Sep 19, 2021)

Professor said:


> WOW. Do we know that bear was taken in Georgia?


I'm pretty sure that tio's bear.


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 19, 2021)

Professor said:


> WOW. Do we know that bear was taken in Georgia?


It's tios bear killed on one of the early rifle hunts


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Sep 19, 2021)

My cousin and me both shot it. He hit it 3 times with a 6.5 Grendel, one in both sides and bounced one off his head and knocked him out as he was charging. That let me catch up and finish him with the .338. We found plenty of bird shot in his backside too lol. About 3 miles from the road. I'll throw some more pictures up when I have better service.


----------



## Professor (Sep 19, 2021)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> My cousin and me both shot it. He hit it 3 times with a 6.5 Grendel, one in both sides and bounced one off his head and knocked him out as he was charging. That let me catch up and finish him with the .338. We found plenty of bird shot in his backside too lol. About 3 miles from the road. I'll throw some more pictures up when I have better service.


Bounced off his head? I have really been considering a CZ-527 carbine in 6.5 Grendel for a dedicated mountain rifle. Not so sure about that now.


----------



## nix03 (Sep 19, 2021)

We were at the hunt this weekend, found a lot of sign but didn’t see any bears. Heard 3 shots all weekend. Talked to several nice guys at camp in the evenings.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Sep 19, 2021)

Professor said:


> Bounced off his head? I have really been considering a CZ-527 carbine in 6.5 Grendel for a dedicated mountain rifle. Not so sure about that now.


It was a low angle shot right between the eyes. I'll include a close up. I think any average bear it would be enough but not for this one.


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 19, 2021)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> My cousin and me both shot it. He hit it 3 times with a 6.5 Grendel, one in both sides and bounced one off his head and knocked him out as he was charging. That let me catch up and finish him with the .338. We found plenty of bird shot in his backside too lol. About 3 miles from the road. I'll throw some more pictures up when I have better service.


Again you guys were blessed. That is a freaking amazing bear that most of us are still waiting on. I use a 308. With 180 gr. Bullet hopefully that will be enough when my time comes, my heart may stop if one that big charged me after shooting it?. I'll wait to hear the story but I'm interested to know how that stalk played out.


----------



## Professor (Sep 19, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> Again you guys were blessed. That is a freaking amazing bear that most of us are still waiting on. I use a 308. With 180 gr. Bullet hopefully that will be enough when my time comes, my heart may stop if one that big charged me after shooting it?. I'll wait to hear the story but I'm interested to know how that stalk played out.


If a .308 and 180 grain is not enough then I don't want to go in the woods.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 19, 2021)

Professor said:


> If a .308 and 180 grain is not enough then I don't want to go in the woods.



I took my 308 when I hunted sitka blacktails in Alaska.  I felt like I was holding a pellet gun when I laid eyes on an 800 lb brown bear at 80 yards.  Sobering experience.


----------



## Professor (Sep 19, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I took my 308 when I hunted sitka blacktails in Alaska.  I felt like I was holding a pellet gun when I laid eyes on an 800 lb brown bear at 80 yards.  Sobering experience.


I have already concluded that if and when I have the fortune to hunt anything in Alaska that I will take at a minimum a 9.3x62 and more likely a 416 Ruger.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 20, 2021)

Professor said:


> I have already concluded that if and when I have the fortune to hunt anything in Alaska that I will take at a minimum a 9.3x62 and more likely a 416 Ruger.



Honestly I wouldn't hunt up there again without bear spray.  Guns are great until a bear gets you on the ground then the spray is easier to deploy, especially if all you are carrying is a rifle.


----------



## Professor (Sep 20, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> Honestly I wouldn't hunt up there again without bear spray.  Guns are great until a bear gets you on the ground then the spray is easier to deploy, especially if all you are carrying is a rifle.


I would carry spray and a big handgun. I think there really is something to inserting yourself into the food chain, but I want to be well armed doing it. I don’t know how reliable it would be in the Alaska wilderness, but the idea of a BAR modified to shoot 35 Whelen or 9.3x62 is appealing.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 20, 2021)

Professor said:


> I would carry spray and a big handgun. I think there really is something to inserting yourself into the food chain, but I want to be well armed doing it. I don’t know how reliable it would be in the Alaska wilderness, but the idea of a BAR modified to shoot 35 Whelen or 9.3x62 is appealing.



Yep, no doubt.  The main thing, whether spray or a pistol, is having it very readily accessible such as a chest harness.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Sep 20, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> Again you guys were blessed. That is a freaking amazing bear that most of us are still waiting on. I use a 308. With 180 gr. Bullet hopefully that will be enough when my time comes, my heart may stop if one that big charged me after shooting it?. I'll wait to hear the story but I'm interested to know how that stalk played out.


Absolutely man! The Good Lord threw us a bone in more ways than one! I delivered the final shot from about 2 feet away using 225 grain .338 Federal and i found the slug in the off side fat!


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 20, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I took my 308 when I hunted sitka blacktails in Alaska.  I felt like I was holding a pellet gun when I laid eyes on an 800 lb brown bear at 80 yards.  Sobering experience.


I can see that for sure, I will probably break out the 300 win mag for a colorado or Alaska trip lord willing I can ever afford a trip like that?. I typically shoot 160 grain for deer and it drops them in their tracks. I picked up the 180 to try on a bear, just waiting to see its performance now. Something about being on the ground with them makes the hunt that much more exciting. Call me crazy ? but I love it. I enjoy stand hunting but cant wait for my first time in front of a 500 lb bear to see how it plays out.. With all the diseases such as cancer and whatnot out there I'd much rather go by bear anyway if it's my time. Atleast everyone can say I went doing what I loved to do!


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 20, 2021)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> Lots of hunters! We got on this guy about 9:30 I think. Stalked till about noon before we got a shot.
> View attachment 1105255



Nice bear man!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 20, 2021)

Awesome post!  Congrats!


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 20, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I took my 308 when I hunted sitka blacktails in Alaska.  I felt like I was holding a pellet gun when I laid eyes on an 800 lb brown bear at 80 yards.  Sobering experience.


That looks like a stud of a bear! 
The only time in my life I’ve felt undergunned with a .44 mag was in Alaska after what sounds like a similar moment of revelation. They’re bigger in person than TV or pictures can show. I was fishing and they got too close for my comfort.


----------



## Flyguy0301 (Sep 20, 2021)

New here, someone commented on my post on Facebook and suggested I join the forum. We didn’t run into much pressure this weekend, our second year on the early rifle hunt. Only people we ran into out on the ridge tops were Tio and his cousin. Congrats again, by the way! Later Saturday evening I got my first bear! We slipped down the ridge until we found fresh sign and sat a while on a white oak flat. A smaller bear came in and my buddy passed it, then about half an hour later this dry sow slipped up to under 20 yards of me and emerged from a young pine thicket. She only went about 3 steps from the shot. It was a lot of fun, learned a lot, and looking forward to next time already. Being on the ground with them in their element creates a whole new appreciation for them.


----------



## bear claw (Sep 20, 2021)

Congratulations and welcome


----------



## Professor (Sep 20, 2021)

Flyguy0301 said:


> New here, someone commented on my post on Facebook and suggested I join the forum. We didn’t run into much pressure this weekend, our second year on the early rifle hunt. Only people we ran into out on the ridge tops were Tio and his cousin. Congrats again, by the way! Later Saturday evening I got my first bear! We slipped down the ridge until we found fresh sign and sat a while on a white oak flat. A smaller bear came in and my buddy passed it, then about half an hour later this dry sow slipped up to under 20 yards of me and emerged from a young pine thicket. She only went about 3 steps from the shot. It was a lot of fun, learned a lot, and looking forward to next time already. Being on the ground with them in their element creates a whole new appreciation for them.View attachment 1105594


Welcome and very nice bear.


----------



## Professor (Sep 20, 2021)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> Lots of hunters! We got on this guy about 9:30 I think. Stalked till about noon before we got a shot.
> View attachment 1105255


Any estimate on the weight?


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 20, 2021)

N


Flyguy0301 said:


> New here, someone commented on my post on Facebook and suggested I join the forum. We didn’t run into much pressure this weekend, our second year on the early rifle hunt. Only people we ran into out on the ridge tops were Tio and his cousin. Congrats again, by the way! Later Saturday evening I got my first bear! We slipped down the ridge until we found fresh sign and sat a while on a white oak flat. A smaller bear came in and my buddy passed it, then about half an hour later this dry sow slipped up to under 20 yards of me and emerged from a young pine thicket. She only went about 3 steps from the shot. It was a lot of fun, learned a lot, and looking forward to next time already. Being on the ground with them in their element creates a whole new appreciation for them.View attachment 1105594


Nice ! Yall Makin look to easy this year! Keep up the good work. Hopefully we can keep the bear pics rolling


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 20, 2021)

Wow great bears y’all!! Congrats!! We have seen 5 black bears out here in Wyoming so far…. Nothing I can do about it though ?. They love sitting up in the huckleberry bushes.


----------



## antharper (Sep 21, 2021)

Flyguy0301 said:


> New here, someone commented on my post on Facebook and suggested I join the forum. We didn’t run into much pressure this weekend, our second year on the early rifle hunt. Only people we ran into out on the ridge tops were Tio and his cousin. Congrats again, by the way! Later Saturday evening I got my first bear! We slipped down the ridge until we found fresh sign and sat a while on a white oak flat. A smaller bear came in and my buddy passed it, then about half an hour later this dry sow slipped up to under 20 yards of me and emerged from a young pine thicket. She only went about 3 steps from the shot. It was a lot of fun, learned a lot, and looking forward to next time already. Being on the ground with them in their element creates a whole new appreciation for them.View attachment 1105594


Heck yeah , congrats ! You’ll enjoy it around here !


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 21, 2021)

Flyguy0301 said:


> New here, someone commented on my post on Facebook and suggested I join the forum. We didn’t run into much pressure this weekend, our second year on the early rifle hunt. Only people we ran into out on the ridge tops were Tio and his cousin. Congrats again, by the way! Later Saturday evening I got my first bear! We slipped down the ridge until we found fresh sign and sat a while on a white oak flat. A smaller bear came in and my buddy passed it, then about half an hour later this dry sow slipped up to under 20 yards of me and emerged from a young pine thicket. She only went about 3 steps from the shot. It was a lot of fun, learned a lot, and looking forward to next time already. Being on the ground with them in their element creates a whole new appreciation for them.View attachment 1105594


Nice bear!


----------



## jbogg (Sep 21, 2021)

Flyguy0301 said:


> New here, someone commented on my post on Facebook and suggested I join the forum. We didn’t run into much pressure this weekend, our second year on the early rifle hunt. Only people we ran into out on the ridge tops were Tio and his cousin. Congrats again, by the way! Later Saturday evening I got my first bear! We slipped down the ridge until we found fresh sign and sat a while on a white oak flat. A smaller bear came in and my buddy passed it, then about half an hour later this dry sow slipped up to under 20 yards of me and emerged from a young pine thicket. She only went about 3 steps from the shot. It was a lot of fun, learned a lot, and looking forward to next time already. Being on the ground with them in their element creates a whole new appreciation for them.View attachment 1105594


Welcome to the forum, and congrats on a great bear. Your photo looks like another one of the spots with no fawning cover.  That’s an inside joke, but you’ll catch on quick if you hang around.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 21, 2021)

Welcome Flyguy0301.  Great bear and glad you took my advice and joined us.


----------



## GT Whitetail (Sep 23, 2021)

Anyone else doing any good this week? Thinking bout giving it another go before the end of it if I can break free. Got rained out earlier in the week. Anyone seeing fresh climbing sign still or think that part is about over with?


----------



## j_seph (Sep 23, 2021)

Looking forward to getting up there next weekend.


----------



## Cwb19 (Sep 23, 2021)

I think the climbing is done acorns on ground everywhere where im hunting


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 23, 2021)

Cwb19 said:


> I think the climbing is done acorns on ground everywhere where im hunting


Yep.
Yesterday afternoon's wind had the treetops clacking together hard.


----------



## ChidJ (Sep 23, 2021)

@GT Whitetail I’ve looked at a lot of trees between yesterday and today and haven’t seen anything that looked like climbing sign except for the marks from my own climber haha.

Been hunting hard but no luck yet. The storm yesterday was wild. I’ve got tonight and half of tomorrow to seal the deal, though


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 26, 2021)

Been on some real good sign just no bear. I assumed the cooler weather would get them going hopefully cohutta will produce coming up


----------



## EyesUp83 (Oct 8, 2021)

Professor said:


> If a .308 and 180 grain is not enough then I don't want to go in the woods.


I shot mine last year with a .308 and a 150 gr bullet. Went in a few ribs back and punched through the far side shoulder and out.  Shot was approx 40-45 yards.


----------

